# Too many oats?



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Just a quick question, does it matter if I consume a load of oats?

Reason being, I have oats in the morning and before bed. I also have them in my shakes. Is there any science behind why I should not have so much of one type of food or doesn't it matter?

That's all really, appreciate your replies.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Depends what you're aiming for!

If you're trying to put on size and aren't particularly carb sensitive, eat away, it's only 2 portions.


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

so long as you are eating the right quantities of everything else eat all of the oats you want


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

Doesn't really matter mate don't analyse everything eat well,sleep,train hard n you will grow


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

I love my oats not unusual for me to have em 3 x a day as they are quick and easy if I'm at home. Aslong as they fit your macros


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Cheers for the quick and helpful replies all. Much appreciated. I'm basically just trying to put some meat on my bones, just wanted to make sure I wasn't going about it the wrong way. Thanks again!


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

eat like a horse, train like a demon, sleep like the dead and you'll soon get some meat on those bones


----------



## powerhouseh (Jun 16, 2011)

I love my Oats but it gives me the sh!ts if i have them in the morning...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I wish l could add them to my shakes but the consistency of them makes me heave..


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

Milky said:


> I wish l could add them to my shakes but the consistency of them makes me heave..


you ever tried ground up oats? places like myprotein sell ground up oats that were designed to put in your shake, they are pretty much just powder and also they dont need to be heated like normal oats to get the full nutritional values. its been a while since i last orderd some becuase i brought like 10kgs worth but they were a little cheaper than normal supermarket oats.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> I wish l could add them to my shakes but the consistency of them makes me heave..


i had this problem untill my mate bought a super blender cost around 60 quid comes out like a dream now!!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

065744 said:


> you ever tried ground up oats? places like myprotein sell ground up oats that were designed to put in your shake, they are pretty much just powder and also they dont need to be heated like normal oats to get the full nutritional values. its been a while since i last orderd some becuase i brought like 10kgs worth but they were a little cheaper than normal supermarket oats.


Tried all sorts mate, just have a really bad gag reflex...


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Riddar said:


> I'm basically just trying to put some meat on my bones


Drop the oats for steak then man, can't fault steak in the morning 

Seriously tho, I can see 2 reasons not to eat them 4 times a day, firstly, you lower the nutritional diversity of your days consumption, while we all focus on kcals, protein, carbs and fat its easy to forget other vits and minerals that help you in your goals and overall health. Secondly, it sounds boring as fook.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I just started on Oatibix (like Weetabix but with oats) for breakfast, makes a nice change and they blend up pretty well into a shake.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Tried all sorts mate, just have a really bad gag reflex...


not what ive heard... :rolleye:


----------

